# Ancelotti addio, Perez punta su Zidane. Ma c'è anche Mancini.



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Secondo Sportmediaset, che prende la notizia dai vari media spagnoli, l'avventura di Carlo Ancelotti al Real è terminata. Perez vuole puntare su Zidane, attuale tecnico del Real Castilla (squadra B del Real). Zidane ha da poco ottenuto anche il patentino Uefa.

Mentre secondo il Mundo deportivo, oltre a Zidane ci sono anche Benitez, Klopp e Mancini.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2015)

L'importante è che stia lontano da noi


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Per un po' di anni, di italiani non ne vorranno più a Madrid


----------



## Aragorn (14 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, che prende la notizia dai vari media spagnoli, l'avventura di Carlo Ancelotti al Real è terminata. Perez vuole puntare su Zidane, attuale tecnico del Real Castilla (squadra B del Real). Zidane ha da poco ottenuto anche il patentino Uefa.
> 
> Mentre secondo il Mundo deportivo, oltre a Zidane ci sono anche Benitez, Klopp e Mancini.



Un giorno qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare cosa ha fatto Mancini per meritare sempre tutta questa attenzione


----------



## S T B (14 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, che prende la notizia dai vari media spagnoli, l'avventura di Carlo Ancelotti al Real è terminata. Perez vuole puntare su Zidane, attuale tecnico del Real Castilla (squadra B del Real). Zidane ha da poco ottenuto anche il patentino Uefa.
> 
> Mentre secondo il Mundo deportivo, oltre a Zidane ci sono anche Benitez, Klopp e Mancini.



non ho parole e non ha senso. Mi auguro che al real non vincano niente per anni e che tornino ai livelli prima di Mourinho dove non superavano ottavi e quarti di champions. L'allenatore che gli ha riportato la champions dopo anni cacciato così. Spero che Zidane sia peggio di Inzaghi


----------



## Theochedeo (14 Maggio 2015)

Mamma mia... Dopo queste scenate ridicole il Madrid ha perso tutto il mio rispetto. Davvero davvero ridicoli. Sono solo dei viziati.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (14 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti trattato come Del Bosque! Ma prima di lui il Real Madrid cosa ha avuto? Un quarto posto con Beckham-Zidane-Ronaldo-Figo sotto la guida di Queiroz, un Camacho-Garcia-Luxemburgo che sono riusciti a mala appena a raggiungere un secondo posto, un altro secondo posto con Ramòn e un SEMIFINAL ONE che in tre anni ha ottenuto un campionato, una coppa del Re e una Supercoppa di Spagna. Scusate se Carletto in due stagioni ha portato a casa una Coppa del RE, "La" Champions League, una Supercoppa UEFA e un Mondiale per Club (che mancavano da 12 anni). Questa gente non si merita un bel niente, spero si abbatta su di loro la maledizione simile a quella di Bèla Guttmann. Ovunque vada, sempre con Carletto!


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Maggio 2015)

ma che vogliono fare con Zidane?


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

il real madrid non è mica il Milan che mette pippa inzaghi ad allenare. prenderanno un top. pensate se per fare dispetto al barca se prendessero guardiola


----------



## Marilson (14 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'importante è che stia lontano da noi



il posto giusto per lui è il City, si fa coprire d'oro per fallire al 100%


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Maggio 2015)

Mancini durerebbe 3 giornate in quell'ambente


----------



## davoreb (15 Maggio 2015)

Se sono furbi si tengono Ancelotti che nel giro 3-4 anni almeno un'altra Champions gliela vince tranquillamente.

Il Real ha fatto una campagna acquisti disastrosa tenendo conto delle loro possibilità.

- Non hanno una punta di riserva decente.
- Non hanno un centrocampista riserva di Modric che può impostare
- Hanno due trequartisti adattati a mezzale (Rodríguez e Isco).
- Portiere quasi indecente

Sono riusciti nell'impresa di indebolirsi vendendo Di Maria (errore incredibile) e Morata che era la riserva di Benzema (per anni hanno avuto Benzema e Higuain ad alternarsi).

Hanno perso il campionato soprattutto perché non hanno alternative di livello e quando si sono fatti male Benzema e Modric è saltato l'equilibro che era riuscito a dare Ancelotti.
Per l'anno prossimo fossi in Ancelotti proverei a prendere uno come Aguero (che ha caratteristiche che nessuno li davanti ha) e uno a Centrocampo (Verratti potrebbe essere un'idea).


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2015)

Ma come si fa a dare il Real a Zidane che ha esperienza zero ?


----------



## gabuz (15 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, che prende la notizia dai vari media spagnoli, l'avventura di Carlo Ancelotti al Real è terminata. Perez vuole puntare su Zidane, attuale tecnico del Real Castilla (squadra B del Real). Zidane ha da poco ottenuto anche il patentino Uefa.
> 
> Mentre secondo il Mundo deportivo, oltre a Zidane ci sono anche Benitez, Klopp e Mancini.



Contenti loro...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, che prende la notizia dai vari media spagnoli, l'avventura di Carlo Ancelotti al Real è terminata. Perez vuole puntare su Zidane, attuale tecnico del Real Castilla (squadra B del Real). Zidane ha da poco ottenuto anche il patentino Uefa.
> 
> Mentre secondo il Mundo deportivo, oltre a Zidane ci sono anche Benitez, Klopp e Mancini.



*Secondo Sportmediaset, Ancelotti ha firmato un pre contratto con il Manchester City. Dunque altra panchina di lusso per il mister romagnolo. *


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Ancelotti ha firmato un pre contratto con il Manchester City. Dunque altra panchina di lusso per il mister romagnolo. *



Ottimo, gli auguro il meglio, l'importante è che non viene da noi


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Ancelotti ha firmato un pre contratto con il Manchester City. Dunque altra panchina di lusso per il mister romagnolo. *



Grazie a Dio


----------



## Jaqen (15 Maggio 2015)

Va via Ancelotti, van via Ronaldo e Modric. E voglio vedere James quanto dura.
Zidane farà esplodere lo spogliatoio.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Ancelotti ha firmato un pre contratto con il Manchester City. Dunque altra panchina di lusso per il mister romagnolo. *



Meriterebbe a mio avviso una piazza più blasonata (sarà anche che a me il City non dice nulla), ma comunque è un bene,perché per noi in questo momento non sarebbe stato la scelta più giusta e utile.


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Maggio 2015)

Devono ringraziare la madonna ogni giorno per aver trovato Ancelotti, uno che:
-sa gestire uno spogliatoio come pochi
-sa trovare la sintonia con ambiente e società (e in questo Mourinho ha avuto chiaramente più problemi)
-riesce a trovare la quadratura del cerchio con acquisti chiaramente imposti da Perez (non credo impazzisse alla vendita di Di Maria e all'acquisto di James)
Quest'anno sono arrivati spremuti perché hanno pochi ricambi,altroché.
Voglio proprio vedere che fanno con Sssidane


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Va via Ancelotti, van via Ronaldo e Modric. E voglio vedere James quanto dura.
> Zidane farà esplodere lo spogliatoio.



Non so se vanno via Ronaldo e Modric ma secondo me Zidane rischia di essere un fail CLAMOROSO.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (15 Maggio 2015)

Per la miseria! Avrebbe meritato il Manchester United, altro che City!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2015)

*Alciato: Ancelotti verso l'esonero. Domenica prossima Perez comunicherà telefonicamente ad Ancelotti la volontà di esonerarlo.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Ancelotti ha firmato un pre contratto con il Manchester City. Dunque altra panchina di lusso per il mister romagnolo. *


Mi affascina tantissimo un matrimonio del genere, il City potrebbe finalmente fare il salto di qualità tra le big del calcio europeo con un top coach come Ancelotti.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dare il Real a Zidane che ha esperienza zero ?




ma come si fa a dare il milan ad inzaghi che ha zero esperienza??


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, che prende la notizia dai vari media spagnoli, l'avventura di Carlo Ancelotti al Real è terminata. Perez vuole puntare su Zidane, attuale tecnico del Real Castilla (squadra B del Real). Zidane ha da poco ottenuto anche il patentino Uefa.
> 
> Mentre secondo il Mundo deportivo, oltre a Zidane ci sono anche Benitez, Klopp e Mancini.



Rimpiazzare Ancelotti con Zidane è da pazzi o da feticisti del marketing spinto


----------



## 666psycho (20 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Ancelotti verso l'esonero. Domenica prossima Perez comunicherà telefonicamente ad Ancelotti la volontà di esonerarlo.*



per telefono... ma perché non gli manda un whats up... con tanto di smilie   "Hola Carlito! estás despedido! hasta pronto!JAJAJA   "


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a dare il milan ad inzaghi che ha zero esperienza??



Un Milan che era gia a pezzi prima...
Il Real anche se non ha vinto nulla in questa stagione rimane una super potenza.

Il confronto tra le due squadre in questo momento non esiste proprio.

Comunque, si.
Era sbagliato mettere Leonardo.
Era sbagliato mettere Seedorf.
Era SBAGLIATISSIMO mettere Inzaghi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Ancelotti verso l'esonero. Domenica prossima Perez comunicherà telefonicamente ad Ancelotti la volontà di esonerarlo.*



Chissà dove andrà


----------



## Marilson (21 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Ancelotti ha firmato un pre contratto con il Manchester City. Dunque altra panchina di lusso per il mister romagnolo. *



giusto cosi, stia alla larga da noi


----------



## Reblanck (21 Maggio 2015)

Il Real se cede Ancelotti fanno una super boiata,il loro problema è che vogliono vincere tutti gli anni CL e Campionato giocando con 8 attaccanti !


----------



## Jaqen (21 Maggio 2015)

Sarà da ridere con Zidane. la squadra ha chiesto a Perez di tenere Ancelotti


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Maggio 2015)

A Madrid dovrebbero chiedersi perchè hanno cacciato via a male parole due dei migliori allenatori al mondo (Mourinho ed Ancelotti) negli ultimi 3 anni. Posso capire il portoghese che ha una visione pragmatica e cinica di calcio lontana anni luce da quella richiesta al Bernabeu ma Carletto è il mister ideale per i blancos: amante del bel gioco, ottimo gestore di campioni, sa valorizzare i giocatori di talento come nessun altro. Il lavoro che ha svolto con Di Maria, giocatore dalle grandi doti mai sfruttate prima del suo arrivo, e Modric, fatto accomodare in panchina dal precedente tecnico, è encomiabile. Mandarlo via per prendere un allenatore diverso, più legato all'aspetto atletico e più moderno come Klopp ha senso ma andare a prendere Benitez che ha gli stessi difetti di Ancelotti (forte in coppa, discontinuo in campionato)ma ha ha vinto la metà è un'operazione illogica. Visto il carattere dello spagnolo, scommetto che dopo tre mesi metà squadra si troverebbe fuori rosa e con Pereze volerebbero già i coltelli.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Ancelotti ha firmato un pre contratto con il Manchester City. Dunque altra panchina di lusso per il mister romagnolo. *


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sarà da ridere con Zidane. la squadra ha chiesto a Perez di tenere Ancelotti



Provo ad immaginarmi nei panni di Ancelotti e credo che aldilà delle Champions vinte,questa sia una cosa fantastica.Un intera squadra di campioni che tifa per il suo allenatore,nonostante una stagione fallimentare (viste le potenzialità del Real) 
Quando si è grandi uomini,prima che allenatori succedono queste cose.

Grande Carletto 

P.S: Le dichiarazioni di Pepe in difesa di Ancelotti "Non e' vero che non ha polso, lavoriamo piu' con lui che con Mourinho" Mica era un mollaccione il nostro Carletto?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2015)

CHe incapace Perez.


----------

